# Steuerlemente für VB.Net



## Earny (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen "Hersteller" oder "Verkäufer" von Steuerelementen, die mit VB.Net eingesetzt werden können. VB.Net (Prof) bringt zwar selbst viele fertige Steuerelemente mit, es fehlen aber die typischen Steuerelemente aus der Prozessvisualisierung, wie z.B. Drehzeiger, Bargraph, Rezeptsteuerung, Störungs- und Warnmeldungsverarbeitung, usw.
Es könnten dlls und ActiveX-Elemente (ocx) sein.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## jack911 (14 Oktober 2010)

http://www.mhj-online.de/de/index.php?cat=c7_WPF-Komponenten.html


----------



## Earny (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo jack,

ich habe mich der Fa. mhj in Verbindung gesetzt. Der Mann am Telefon rät vom Einsatz ab. Zuerst müsste man lernen, wpf zu programmieren, dann könnte man erst an den Einsatz der mit wpf programmierten Steuerelemente denken.
Der Einsatz scheint viel aufwändiger zu sein, als der Einsatz der alten ActiveX (*.ocx)-COM-Steuerelemente: COM-Element registrieren - in die Toolbox ziehen - dann ins Formular ziehen - dann Eigenschaften einstellen und dann Programmieren.

Ich habe mir die Beispiel runtergeladen - das funktionert. Es wird das .Net-Framework 3.5 vorausgesetzt.
Ich habe bisher aber keine Beschreibung gefunden, wie man die wpf-Objekte mit VB.Net einsetzt. Der Mitarbeiter meinte auch, es müsste VB2008 oder neuer sein. Wir haben aber noch VB2005.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## jack911 (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

http://www.download32.com/instrumentation-graph-extension-activex-components-s9646.html

oder einfach

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ActiveX+HMI

Grüße

Edit: Zu kaufen gibt es viel...


----------



## enter (16 Oktober 2010)

Wir setzten unter MS2008 Symbol Factory ein und sind sehr zufrieden damit.
Kostet zwar etwas aber mann erspart sich Arbeit und Ärger
http://www.softwaretoolbox.com/store/item_pages/itempage_419.asp


----------

